# Creative help



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok guys and gals I need some creative help. The back pane of glass of my 170 gallon tank is mirror which I just hate. I'd prefer not to have to spend $600.00 for a 3d background and don;t really want to wait so long to make one with the curing and all. Soooo what do you think? How can I cover the mirror? My tank is empty right now so this is the time


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Sheff said:


> Ok guys and gals I need some creative help. The back pane of glass of my 170 gallon tank is mirror which I just hate. I'd prefer not to have to spend $600.00 for a 3d background and don;t really want to wait so long to make one with the curing and all. Soooo what do you think? How can I cover the mirror? My tank is empty right now so this is the time


Have you considered a standard aquarium background installed on the inside of the tank with silicone? May be tough to smooth it out completely but it could probably work. Also silicone is aquarium safe so it may actually work. Aside from that i have no ideas..

Did you find a source for discus yet?


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the thought. No not yet still be a couple of weeks before I'm seriously looking


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

There are also ways of removing the miroring effect using some chemicals. Then you could repaint a colour of your choice


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can cover the inside of the pane with a sheet of acrylic cut to size and siliconed in place.


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

*Can't find*

I can't seem to locate a proper product for removal so far


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Where would I find the acrylic? Home depot?


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

http://angelgilding.com/silver-remover.html

miror silver remover or msr seems to be what i find.


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks that's the stuff but I couldn't find it


----------



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

The easiest thing I can suggest is using vinil and soap to glue it. The second easiest thing is using brown paper or plastic garbage bag.

For vinil just cut it on the right size and glue it with soap. Once you get bored, unglue it with water and change it.

The second option involves some easy crafting skills. You can even do it with your kids. Just grab some brown/yellow paper (the one used to wrap things up) and some regular white glue. Make small balls of crushed paper and dip them into the glue. Place them on the back of the tank and they will simulate a rocky surface. You can even paint it later with any airbrush. Check this post.

The third option involves a plastic garbage bag, those black ones. Just crush it to form some wrinkles and then glue it with soap to the back. Cheap and easy. Watch this.


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Very cool ideas thank you


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

If the tank isnt filled, id spray it black with krylon fusion.


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

you can use swimming pool paint - which is usually blue or waterproof balck paint to paint the inside.

Also a good oppertunity to create a 3 d background and insert it. Or remove the mirror coating from the outside.


----------

